# غبي منه فيه



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2009)

_*


الاب كان مسافر ولما رجع لقى ابنه مستنيه فى المطار​الاب : ايه احوال البيت وانا مسافر؟
الابن : كل حاجه ميه ميه متقلقش بس حصل حاجه بسيطه
الاب : حصل ايه؟؟
الابن : عصايه المكنسة اتكسرت
الاب : بس كده ولا يهمك بس ايه اللي كسرها
الابن : انت عارف ان البقرة لووقعت على حاجه بتكسرها
الاب : انت تقصد بقرتنا؟
الابن : اه
الاب : ايه اللى حصل؟
الابن : كانت بتهرب وهية خايفة فوقعت على عصاية المكنسة كسرتها
الاب : المهم البقرة حصلها حاجة
الابن : ماتت...
الاب : يا لهووووووى... ماتت!!!! وهى كانت بتجرى خايفة من ايه
الابن : لا دي كانت بتهرب من الحريقة
الاب : حريقة!! حريقة ايه؟؟
الابن : لا مفيش أصل بيـتـنـا اتحرق
الاب : اتحرق!!! يالهووووى.... اتحرق من إيه ؟
الابن :اخويا الكبير الله يرحمه هو السبب
الاب : ايه؟؟؟؟ اخوك مات!!!!! ازااااااي ؟؟
الابن : كان بيشرب سيجارة وقعت حرقت البيت وهو جواه
الاب : يالهووووى!!!!!!!!! اخوك كان بيشرب سجاير؟؟؟
الابن : هو كان بيشرب سجاير علشان ينسه حزنه
الاب : حزنه على ايه؟؟؟؟
الابن : على امى الله يرحمها
الاب : هية امك كمان ماتت؟؟؟؟؟
الاب وقع من طولو ومات فوراً من غباء ابنه
الابن : بابا متعملش في نفسك كده يا حبيبي... فداك ألف مكنسة​*_


----------



## tena_tntn (4 مايو 2009)

حلوة قوى 
شكرا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 مايو 2009)

*هههههههه
جميلة قوى
فعلا غبى منه فيه
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك يا عياد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (4 مايو 2009)

ههههههههه حلووه .. ميرسي عليها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوة قوى
> شكرا



_*ميرسي تينا
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههه
> جميلة قوى
> فعلا غبى منه فيه
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*



_*الاجمل مرورك سندريلا
وبجد بجد جميله جدا الجمل اللي في التوقيع بتاعك
فعلا كلام قوي جدا
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليك يا عياد
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


_*
فينك من زمان يا بنت العدرا محدش شايفك من زمان
عاش من شافك
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> ههههههههه حلووه .. ميرسي عليها



_*ميرسي جيسي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

جميله يا عياد 

ميرررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## white rose (4 مايو 2009)

ألف مكنسة ومكنسة كمان يا بابا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا اياد


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه


ميرسى كتيير ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا جامدة يا عياد
مرسيه ليك​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه

قواية يا عياد


----------



## muheb (5 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة كثير 
شكرا على تعبك


----------



## مريم12 (6 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
ما كنتش عصاية مكنسة دى اللى موتت البيت كله
ميرررررررررررررررررسى يا عياد 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميله يا عياد
> 
> ...


_*
ميرسي ليك كوكو مان
ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> ألف مكنسة ومكنسة كمان يا بابا
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا اياد


_*
ولا كل مكانس الدنيا
ميرسي white rose  
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ميرسى كتيير ​


_*
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسي اكتر مينا*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا جامدة يا عياد
> مرسيه ليك​*



_*شانكس روكا (^_^)
ربنا معاكي ويحفظك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> قواية يا عياد



_*قوايه!!!!
عندنا في مصر بيؤلوا  عليها شديده
علي العموم ميرسي ليك كليمو
ربنا يفرح  قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2009)

muheb قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة كثير
> شكرا على تعبك



_*Thank you*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> ما كنتش عصاية مكنسة دى اللى موتت البيت كله
> ميرررررررررررررررررسى يا عياد
> و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


_*
كلنا فدا العصايه
هههههههههههه
ولا مليون عصايه طبعا
ربنا يحفظك انتي وكل اولاده
ميرسي ليكي*_​


----------



## kingmena (6 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2009)

kingmena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة​



_*ميرسي مينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## الأخت مايا (6 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا مهضومي


----------



## Rosetta (6 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه



عنجد كتير حلوووووووة 
مرسي عيااااااد​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2009)

*ميرسي اخت مايا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*عنجد مرورك نورني
هههههههههههههههههه
سلام المسيح*_​


----------

